# Sviatoslav Richter



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

He is one of the, if not the, most top rated pianist among piano communitties.

Could you recommend me some recordings where he stands out?

I've heard of rach 2 concerto (DG).

I enjoy very much his beethoven op 109-111. 1963 leipzig recital

Any others recordings?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (both books)
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 (with Wislocki and Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra)
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 (with Rostropovich)
Beethoven: 2 Rondos, Op. 51
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words, Op. 19
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

bharbeke said:


> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (both books)
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 (with Wislocki and Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra)
> Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 (with Rostropovich)
> Beethoven: 2 Rondos, Op. 51
> ...


thank you. could you mention some recording details? he has many live recordings etc.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Probably his most acclaimed recording, albeit live:










And a couple of his greatest studio recordings:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

444mil said:


> thank you. could you mention some recording details? he has many live recordings etc.


The Mozart 20 is on DG coupled (my recording) with a blindingly beautiful Beethoven 3
With Richter the earlier / mid-life recordings are the best as later in life he developed a hearing problem which tended to make his playing somewhat monochromatic. His Brahms 2 with Leinsdorf is staggering and is coupled with a Beethoven Appassionata. Start with these. His Liszt and Debussy is out of this world!


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

thank you. i'm currently listening to his beethoven piano concerto 1 with munch.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

i think he plays the best movement 1 of beethoven sonata op. 111, in leipzig 1963 for example, but i have just heard a 1975 live recording pretty good too, with the same style, and much better sound.

others of his recordings of the sonata are a mess. 

do you know anyone in particular?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn's and bharbeke's suggestions are good places to start.

As a rule, I prefer Richter's earlier recordings - they have more fire and spontaneity than the material he recorded for Philips toward the end of his career. If you stick to recordings and broadcasts made before 1970 or so, you won't be disappointed very often with *any* Richter performance.

The Profil label has recently issued a bunch of inexpensive sets containing live and studio recordings, mostly fairly early in Richter's career - I would snap them up while they're cheap.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

wkasimer said:


> Brahmsianhorn's and bharbeke's suggestions are good places to start.
> 
> As a rule, I prefer Richter's earlier recordings - they have more fire and spontaneity than the material he recorded for Philips toward the end of his career. If you stick to recordings and broadcasts made before 1970 or so, you won't be disappointed very often with *any* Richter performance.
> 
> The Profil label has recently issued a bunch of inexpensive sets containing live and studio recordings, mostly fairly early in Richter's career - I would snap them up while they're cheap.


yes, i've heard later recordings of him in philips of beethoven sonatas, and it sounds not like him, like an old man, idk, he just lost his style (or his technique)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

444mil said:


> He is one of the, if not the, most top rated pianist among piano communitties.
> 
> Could you recommend me some recordings where he stands out?
> 
> ...


First let me put my cards on the table, I don't like early Richter including that Leipzig recording, which I think is superficial compared with his later performances. And I'm not at all interested in Rachmaninov. So maybe our idea of good and bad are too different to make my opinions of any value to you.

Having got that out of the way, there are two _solo_ recordings which I really think show him at his best and capture his sound well







.








Richter was, I feel, at his greatest in chamber music. But that would have to be another post, if you want me to think about it let me know.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> First let me put my cards on the table, I don't like early Richter including that Leipzig recording, which I think is superficial compared with his later performances. And I'm not at all interested in Rachmaninov. So maybe our idea of good and bad are too different to make my opinions of any value to you.
> 
> Having got that out of the way, there are two _solo_ recordings which I really think show him at his best and capture his sound well
> 
> ...


idc what type of ensamble/solo/live etc.

thanks for your recommendations. will hear them, hope i find them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't typically enjoy Richter's performances. The one big exception is the recording of Britten's Piano Concerto, with the composer conducting the English Chamber Orchestra on Decca.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I consider these outstanding Richter recordings in excellent sound. There are times when the piano seems to disappear, which I find quite remarkable. I've been listening to him exclusively lately and deeply impressed with his insights into Bach and Haydn. I'm convinced he's one of the all-time greats.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> First let me put my cards on the table, I don't like early Richter including that Leipzig recording, which I think is superficial compared with his later performances. And I'm not at all interested in Rachmaninov. So maybe our idea of good and bad are too different to make my opinions of any value to you.
> 
> Having got that out of the way, there are two _solo_ recordings which I really think show him at his best and capture his sound well
> 
> ...


the first album you mention, got the 109 with his particular interpretation, but cleaner and with great sound. thank you very much. will keep listening.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not have any further details on the recordings in my notes. For some of those, it would surprise me if there were multiple versions. They should be from official CD releases, though, as most of my listening has been on Spotify and Amazon Unlimited.


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Richter is (for me at least) the obvious number one choice for the well tempered clavier, closely followed by Glenn Gould. I also adore the Beethoven sonatas he did record, however I prefer Schnabel.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I almost listed the well-tempered clavier. It is a worthy recording, though I prefer Edwin Fischer and Samuel Feinberg.

Richter’s supreme interpretations IMO are the Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition from the 1958 Sofia recital and the Prokofiev piano sonatas nos 6-8. These were all conveniently coupled together in the Philips Great Pianists 2-CD volume dedicated to Richter. I highly recommend it if you can find it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've long collected Richter recordings and currently have more than I probably need. But every now and then I crave to hear this mad genius bang on his instrument, which, in my opinion, he does with the sublime touch of a god.

Still, though I favor so much of the music delivered under the hands of Sviatoslav Richter -- for the power, and the passion, and the purity of tone and expression -- my all time favorite recording of his remains the Saint-Saëns "Egyptian" Concerto (Piano Concerto No. 5) with Kirill Kondrashan at the baton. A sublime reading, one which I feel has never been topped. Richter brings the Saint-Saëns concerto into the ranks of "the great concerti of the world", whether it deserves the ranking or not. But I never tire of it, and the work continues to be one of my favorite concertos.









I still enjoy it on this vinyl disc from ages past.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

444mil said:


> idc what type of ensamble/solo/live etc.
> 
> thanks for your recommendations. will hear them, hope i find them.


Maybe try these

Ravel Trio with Kagan
Beethoven and Mozart Violin sonatas with Kagan 
Winterreise with Schreier
Schumann Marchenbilder with Bashmet
Brahms with the Tatrai Quartet
Ravel with Kagan
Brahms with Oistrakh
Shostakovich with Oistrakh
Shostakovich with Bashmet
Frank with Oistrakh
Szymanowsky Mythes with Kagan
Possibly the Dvorak and Schubert quintets (trout)


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I almost listed the well-tempered clavier. It is a worthy recording, though I prefer Edwin Fischer and Samuel Feinberg.
> 
> Richter's supreme interpretations IMO are the Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition from the 1958 Sofia recital and the Prokofiev piano sonatas nos 6-8. These were all conveniently coupled together in the Philips Great Pianists 2-CD volume dedicated to Richter. I highly recommend it if you can find it.


i have the sofia recital one. what year/label are the good prokofiev sonatas recordings? thx


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Liszt by Richter & Kondrashin - absolutely essential:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Interesting, I prefer Richter's recordings after 1970, such as the Eurodisc recordings and the live Philips/Decca recordings. I also heard Richter play live in the early nineties, which was a great experience. I hear more poetry in his later years.

Highly recommended solo recordings:
Schumann/Prokofiev on Eurodisc (recorded in the late seventies in Japan)
Bach's WTK on RCA
Bartok on Melodiya (1974)
Handels piano suites (with Gavrilov) on EMI/Warner
Schubert sonatas on Alto/Regis
Live on Decca/Philips there are quite some recordings from later years with music of Bach/Beethoven/Schubert/Scriabin/Prokofiev, which to me are indispensable. If you can get hold of issues of the 'authorised recordings' or 'the master', I would get them.

As to his concerto recordings, you would end up with older recordings, Beethoven and Tchaikovsky with Karajan are classics. 

Richter's recorded heritage is a mess of endless re-issues, boxes and couplings. And as you can see you have fans of his older recordings and fans of his more recent recordings. I just gave you my ideas.

Good luck in exploring it all!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

444mil said:


> i have the sofia recital one. what year/label are the good prokofiev sonatas recordings? thx












Can't believe I forgot the Liszt concerto recordings on Philips. Those are great.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

In my opinion Richter is the most complete colorist and pianist in the history of recorded music. His repertory stretched from J.S. Bach to the 20th century with special emphasis on Russian composers. I never heard another pianist with the combination of repertory, color and technique to match him. Among his most special recordings I know, some more by reputation, include:

The *Brahms concerto No. 2 with Leinsdorf *is the most electric account of that music ever recorded.

I was never much for the music but his Sofia recording of *Pictures At An Exhibition* is enthralling.

His late *Bach *recordings, often made in darkened halls with only a light over the music, are intimate and daring. This is among my favorites:

https://www.amazon.com/Richter-Seba...toslav+Richter&qid=1561656936&s=music&sr=1-22

Just about anything on the Classics Live label is similar.

I don't care much for the *well-tempered clavier* but his RCA recording takes it places it's never been. It is more an exhibition of playing than Bach.

His account of *Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 3* makes it sound like mid-Beethoven instead of early Beethoven.

Aside from Sonata 3 his Beethoven I like best are the *"Funeral March" sonata (No. 12*), *Eroica variations*, and *Six Variations Op. 34*. I wish he'd have recorded the _32 Variations in C minor WoO 80_.

He is extraordinary in *Schumann's Symphonic Etudes*. This is a staggering recording:

https://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-R...ica+variations&qid=1561659507&s=music&sr=1-10

Richter was also magnificent in *Liszt's Transcendental Etudes*, as well, and just about anything else by Liszt.

The *Dvorak concerto* is heralded though I never thought much of the music.

His *Prokofiev* was also heralded; try the wartime *Sonata No. 8*.

He made a recording of the *Berg Chamber Concerto for Piano, Violin and 13 Instruments* with Leonid Kogan that's also quite good:

https://www.amazon.com/Berg-Chamber...er+Berg&qid=1561657255&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

I thought it was four virtuosos duking it out rather than cooperating but millions love his *Beethoven Triple Concerto*. This music is back in an XR recording for audiophiles that love it.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

He has a pretty prodigious output. My understanding is that he didn’t particularly care about recording and just kind of went along and did it. Seeing all of these recommendations though, is quite impressive.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Music to Richter was extraordinarily natural. If you saw Bruno Monsaingeon's film, *Richter The Enigma*, you know Richter grew up in the Soviet system under duress. He once lived in a three room house with two other families and practiced there. He didn't mind, they said.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

larold said:


> If you saw Bruno Monsaingeon's film, *Richter The Enigma*, you know Richter grew up in the Soviet system under duress.


the film does not support that assertion, rather otherwise.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

larold said:


> Music to Richter was extraordinarily natural. If you saw Bruno Monsaingeon's film, *Richter The Enigma*, you know Richter grew up in the Soviet system under duress. He once lived in a three room house with two other families and practiced there. He didn't mind, they said.


I know when Emil Gilels first came to the West he went to an ordinary American house and was amazed that only one family lived there. He and his family had a tiny apartment.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe in his pomp Richter carried about 50 recital programmes in his head! In his later years his hearing problem forced him to play from music as he had problems hearing pitch.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

DavidA said:


> I know when Emil Gilels first came to the West he went to an ordinary American house and was amazed that only one family lived there. He and his family had a tiny apartment.


here's where Richter lived for example -


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Zhdanov said:


> here's where Richter lived for example -


Yes but he slept under the piano!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Yes but he slept under the piano!


and on it as well.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Shostakovich owned a 7 room apartment -


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Richter at his best was a revelation. 
I can't find the details just now, but I the finest performance of Grieg's piano concerto I have ever heard was on a YouTube upload of Richter. Absolutely superb.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Richter at his best was a revelation.
> I can't find the details just now, but I the finest performance of Grieg's piano concerto I have ever heard was on a YouTube upload of Richter. Absolutely superb.


I know 2, one with Kondrashin (may favourite, a fitting contrast to the broader Zimerman/Karajan), and one with Matacic.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> here's where Richter lived for example -
> 
> [


Quite an early picture I think, when did he stop using Steinway?

Did Russia have their own special Steinway models, or did they import them from Hamburg?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Zhdanov said:


> Shostakovich owned a 7 room apartment -


Oh yes, the soviet dream! Amazing how they had to build walls to keep people in!


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Zhdanov said:


> here's where Richter lived for example -


For those who want to read more about the life of Richter, I can highly recommend the following book:








It was written by Bruno Monsaingeon and it also contains the personal notebook of Richter himself. Very enlightening and very honest. He comments on his own concerts and on concerts and records from other well known musicians. In the recital room in his house (as seen on the pics posted by Zhdanov) he would held musical nights where they would either play chamber music or even solo music or listen to records with friends Richter invited. You can see the eighties style stereo set on the pics. It was the first and only time Richter cooperated with a biographer. Next to the book, of course the Enigma docu is already mentioned here.

From all we know of Richter, he seemed quite comfortable living in Soviet Russia. He was not very enthousiast about the western lifestyle. He could move quite freely to the west, but always returned home. And he would tour extensively for a long period each year, where he preferred to play in any place that would have him and at short notice over a long planned commercial tour in the number one venues. I heard Richter twice in one week in november 1992, one recital at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw and in the same week an extra recital in a much smaller venue that happened to be available. Quite unique to hear him play in such a small setting. Also quite unique that a musician ignores the rules of the classical music marketplace and only cares for the music and not about the money. I think you could call Richter a socialist in the non-political sense of the word.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

NLAdriaan said:


> .
> only cares for the music and not about the money.


His account manager in the days he had a contract with Philips once told me that he was desperate to get his hands on every penny he could.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

Have any of you read the New York Times article recently that was about Richter? A good read and an interesting man.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I find Richter's earlier recordings from the 1960s & 70s to be his most reliable, generally. These would include his DG years, most especially, but also his EMI and Eurodisc/Melodiya recordings. In regards to Richter's earlier Soviet era recordings, you need to them sample them first, as the sound quality can be poor. Richter also made most of his recordings live in concert, and therefore doesn't always play on good pianos: sometimes they're out of tune, especially in the more remote venues. Richter often played his best in Prague, and there is an excellent series of "Richter in Prague" recordings offered by the Praga label (remastered individually on hybrid SACDs, or available in CD box sets). I find his later recordings to be a mixed bag--especially on Philips & Live Classics, some are excellent, others not so much. Richter's Stradivarius label recordings are usually good.

The following DG box set is essential Richter, in my opinion, as these are the recordings that Richter made his reputation on: https://www.amazon.com/Pianist-Cent...Richter+box+set&qid=1561658366&s=music&sr=1-2.

Eurodisc/Melodiya (unfortunately, this set has become pricey--plus, I was slightly disappointed with the remasters, since most of these recordings sounded excellent on LP): https://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-Richter-Eurodisc-Recordings/dp/B01AVPVT58

EMI:https://www.amazon.com/Icon-Sviatos...ds=richter+icon&qid=1561663080&s=music&sr=1-1

Here are the composers that Richter is generally best known for, with some suggested recordings for each:

--Beethoven--At his best, Richter was one of the great Beethoven pianists, in my opinion (along with Rudolf Serkin, Artur Schnabel, Emil Gilels, Solomon, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Claudio Arrau, Youra Guller, & Annie Fischer). Anything you can find, especially those recordings in good sound, is well worth hearing:





This is a classic Richter Beethoven & Mozart PC disc: 




























--Haydn:









--Mozart: 




--Schubert--especially the late piano sonatas, such as D.958 & 960 (on Eurodisc):

D. 958: 



D. 960: 



Wanderer Fantasy (EMI): 



Winterreise song cycle, with tenor Peter Schreier: 



Fantasie in F minor for piano, four hands, D. 940, with Benjamin Britten: 



.

--Handel Keyboard Suites, EMI (in a survey that he shared with pianist Andrei Gavrilov): 




--Schumann--Schumann was one of Richter's best composers, in my opinion (along with Beethoven, Haydn, & Prokofiev). He excelled in the highly mercurial & episodic nature of Schumann's solo piano music, which can be difficult to unify & make coherent:

Waldszenen, Fantasiestücke--this 1956 Supraphon Czech mono recording is the same as the one in the DG box set: 



Bunte Blatter (Eurodisc): 



Symphonic Etudes (Eurodisc): 



Fantasie in C Major: 




--Brahms: Richter's temperament was also well suited to Brahms--for example, his live 4 Intermezzi, Op. 119, in Kiev (see link below), and also his Brahms on Eurodisc (coupled with Schumann's Bunte Blatter):

Intermezzi, Op. 119 (live in Kiev): 



Piano Concerto no. 2: 



Violin Sonatas 2 & 3, with violinist David Oistrakh: 



Piano Quintet--two mono late 1950s recordings, which are among the finest recordings I've ever heard of this work: (1) with the Borodin Quartet, sometimes incorrectly identified as the Bolshoi SQ, and (2) with the Tatrai Quartet:

Borodin Quartet: 



Tatrai Quartet: 




--Grieg, Lyric Pieces & Piano Concerto:




https://www.amazon.com/Grieg-Lyrisc...eg+lyric+pieces&qid=1561665086&s=music&sr=1-2




https://www.discogs.com/Sviatoslav-...-Lyriske-Stykker-Six-Préludes/release/9581880
Piano Concerto: 




--Chopin: 4 Scherzi: 




In addition, Richter was exceptional in the piano works by Russian & Soviet era composers, such as Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky, Scriabin, and Prokofiev--where I think he was most in his element.

--Prokofiev: Richter's performances of Piano Sonatas 8 & 9 are essential, and especially the 9th, which Prokofiev dedicated to him:

Piano Sonata No. 8 (there is a great Richter 8th in the DG box set): 



Piano Sonata No. 9 (various recordings):








Piano Concerto 1: 



Piano Concerto 5:
Rowicki (in the DG box set, & preferable to the later Maazel performance, IMO): 



Maazel: 




--I also agree with Mandryka that Richter could be a fine chamber musician. He performed often with violinist David Oistrakh, and after Oistrakh died, performed regularly with Oistrakh's former student, violinist Oleg Kagan (& as part of a piano trio, with Kagan and Kagan's wife, cellist Natalie Gutman), until Kagan's untimely death. Richter's EMI and Live Classics recordings with Kagan of Mozart and Beethoven Violin Sonatas are excellent, especially their Mozart for Melodiya--which was later reissued by EMI: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Violi...+richter+mozart&qid=1561773475&s=music&sr=1-5





Live classics: 



https://www.amazon.com/Oleg-Kagan-V...+richter+mozart&qid=1561773475&s=music&sr=1-8

etc.

But you have to be careful with the Oistrakh/Richter recordings, sound-wise, as they're not always ideal. There is a recording of a recital in Paris in 1968 that is great, if you can find it:

https://www.amazon.com/David-Oistra...oistrakh+franck&qid=1561773552&s=music&sr=1-7
On LP: https://www.amazon.com/Franck-Violi...oistrakh+franck&qid=1561773552&s=music&sr=1-4

Richter also recorded an excellent set of Beethoven Cello Sonatas 1-5 for Philips, with cellist Mstislav Rostropovich: 



, and various piano quintet & quartets by Dvorak, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, and Shostakovich, with the Borodin Quartet: 



. I'd also recommend Richter's recording of the Shostakovich Viola Sonata, with violist Yuri Bashmet (if the repertory interests you): 




--In addition, Richter was highly regarded for his Debussy playing. Pianist Vladimir Ashkenazy once called Richter the greatest Debussy pianist he'd ever heard. Richter's recordings of the Suite Bergamasque and Preludes Books 1 & 2 are very worthwhile:














--Finally, as others have pointed out, Richter played the music of J.S. Bach well. His Well Temperered Clavier Books 1 & 2 on Melodiya, & later Eurodisc, and RCA is excellent. However, I like his earlier DG recording of selections from the WTC more (which is in the DG box set). There's also a live Book 1 on Russian Revelation, & I understand that Richter's live WTC from Innsbruck, Austria is even better, but I've not heard it: 



. Richter also made a series of live recordings of Bach's French & English Suites for the Stradivarius Label late in his career, which are worth hearing: 



 (https://www.discogs.com/label/1016685-Un-Homme-De-Concert). Although, personally, I tend to prefer Tatiana Nikolayeva in Bach myself, among Russian pianists (& Samuel Feinberg and Valery Afanassiev in the WTC, and sometimes Andrei Gavrilov & Vladimir Feltsman, as well).

--The following link is to one of Richter's most treasurable late recordings--a live concert where he plays sonatas by Mozart & Haydn, however, it may be difficult to find now (but is well worth trying to track down):

https://www.amazon.com/Notre-Dame-Fidelite-Sviatoslav-Richter/dp/B000001991
https://www.discogs.com/Haydn-Mozart-Sviatoslav-Richter-À-Notre-Dame-De-Fidélité/release/10037108
https://www.amazon.fr/Sviatoslav-Richter-à-Notre-Dame-Fidélité/dp/B000024MYM

I hope you make some new discoveries that you'll treasure.

P.S.--The Bruno Monsaingeon film on Richter, entitled "The Enigma" is excellent, and can be presently watched on You Tube. I'd strongly recommend it--although in some ways it's a sad story, particularly at the end:


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> His account manager in the days he had a contract with Philips once told me that he was desperate to get his hands on every penny he could.


He couldn't have been that desperate, since in the 1980s (or was it the early 1990s?) Richter turned down a concert (or series of concerts) at Carnegie Hall in NYC, where they offered was something like 1 million dollars, if I remember correctly. Although perhaps Richter disliked America more than he needed money... (He also didn't like to fly in airplanes, which may have been another factor in his decision.)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I know 2, one with Kondrashin (may favourite, a fitting contrast to the broader Zimerman/Karajan), and one with Matacic.


I was thinking of the one with Matacic.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I've only heard excerpts of the Matacic, it did't seem that different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

Two absolute giants do that thing they do so well!!


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

@Josquin13: I second your recommendations to a great deal (as you can see in my earlier post in this thread), but we think differently about Richter's Bach, a mater of taste of course.

The interesting thing is that most Bach recordings are recorded in Richter's last productive years, in the early nineties. There is a box of Bach in the the (disputed) Philips authorised recordings series which are my most cherished Richter recordings, even more so than the 4cd Richter Bach set on the Stradivarius label. The Live Classics release LCL421 I don't know. All of these recordings were made in the same year and have similar repertoire, especially the French and English suites, Italian concerto and 4 duetti BWV 802-805.

Richter himself was very insecure about his own recordings, sometimes breaking them to pieces and sometimes liking them and sometimes stating he should not listen to his own recordings at all (source: Richter's published notebooks). Likely he only wanted to have a concert recording released after his approval and likely a major label like Philips would not like that for financial reasons.

For what it all is worth, I do really like and recommend the Bach box on the (defunct) Philips label:







Only to be found 2nd hand


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a complicated backstory to those Philips recordings, Richter did indeed authorize them, and was paid a princely sum, 
but I was told he expressed regrets about doing so after, at least for some of them. I'll dig out the details later if anyone's interested.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Josquin13 said:


> I find Richter's earlier recordings from the 1960s & 70s to be his most reliable, generally. These would include his DG years, most especially, but also his EMI and Eurodisc/Melodiya recordings. In regards to Richter's earlier Soviet era recordings, you need to them sample them first, as the sound quality can be poor. Richter also made most of his recordings live in concert, and therefore doesn't always play on good pianos: sometimes they're out of tune, especially in the more remote venues. Richter often played his best in Prague, and there is an excellent series of "Richter in Prague" recordings offered by the Praga label (remastered individually on hybrid SACDs, or available in CD box sets). I find his later recordings to be a mixed bag--especially on Philips & Live Classics, some are excellent, others not so much. Richter's Stradivarius label recordings are usually good.
> 
> The following DG box set is essential Richter, in my opinion, as these are the recordings that Richter made his reputation on: https://www.amazon.com/Pianist-Cent...Richter+box+set&qid=1561658366&s=music&sr=1-2.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. I have both the EMI and DG boxed sets. This has motivated me to get them out and listen to them with the comments in this thread in mind.


----------

